# Masterbuilt Portable Electric Smoker Bypass



## dajuice98 (Jul 3, 2018)

Just have a couple questions

*Thinking about purchasing this smoker and wanted to add an Auber PID 
*The smoker has an analog dial removable probe thermometer
*How can I bypass the analog dial to allow continuous power and control the smoker with the Auber PID


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 3, 2018)

No need to bypass it.
Just set it for the highest temperature you would use, or simply set it for it's highest, and let the Auber run it via the cord.
Don't forget, the Auber is part of the equation. It needs a probe to monitor the internal temperature.


----------



## dajuice98 (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi SonnyE

And thanks for the response, the problem is the analog dial doesn't allow the temperature to rise to the temperature set with the Auber

That's why I need to bypass


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 3, 2018)

What temperature are you trying to reach?
Seems to me 275 degrees should be hot enough to kill anything.
Otherwise, try finding an old electric skillet cord that can fit the MES pins and use that.


----------



## dajuice98 (Jul 3, 2018)

Ok just wanting to smoke chicken as well and get a crispier skin with about 350 temp

Any suggestions on the direction to go for the skillet cord?

I can start to google particular models


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 4, 2018)

Ah, I see the problem.
The MES series of smokers are limited to safer operating temperatures. The controls generally halt at 275 degrees. And they have a built in safety switch, called a Snap Disc, or Klixon, that is a safety device to shut off a run away heating element.
So you can never reach much over 300-325 degrees, ever.
I would suggest a two step method. I ran across folks discussing your dilemma when I first signed on here at SMF. To me, the end result was to use a two step method.
I smoked some thighs, then Air Fried them for the finish.  < Click Here. ;)


----------



## Nutshell (Jul 5, 2018)

Is there a higher temp cut out that can be used?


----------



## mosparky (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm pretty sure the temp sensor and safety limiter is built into the center prong of the plug on the smoker end.
If I were dead set to try this on the portable electric, I'd get an extra cord from Masterbuilt and take it apart to salvage the contacts for the element and go from there.
 I do not recommend bypassing the safety limit all together. I'd be more apt to install a new one of higher value on the smoker itself and wire it inline with the element.
 I'm sure it can be done. How unsightly it looks will depend on you, as well as whether it is worth the effort.
You may be able to adapt the center piece from an electric skillet or older deep fryer for use in the Masterbuilt plug but you better have some skills and be creative.


----------



## bbqwillie (Jul 7, 2018)

Be very careful that you don't exceed the maximum rated temp of the insulation (if insulated). Doing so will cause the insulation to off-gas. Some off-gases are poisonous/toxic. You don't want to be contaminating your food or breathing that off-gas.


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 10, 2018)

Nutshell said:


> Is there a higher temp cut out that can be used?



Sure. But not advisable.
You can rev an engine till the valves float...
But not for long.
Bad noises occur, then the engine won't turn over ever again. Or you may find a piston where it doesn't belong. :eek:


----------



## dajuice98 (Jul 13, 2018)

Nutshell said:


> Is there a higher temp cut out that can be used?


What is “higher temp cut out?”


----------



## Nutshell (Jul 13, 2018)

dajuice98 said:


> What is “higher temp cut out?”


The internal snap disk.


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 18, 2018)

It is a safety device wired into the Neutral (white wire) of the wiring of the smoker.

Typically for control wiring, safety devices will be wired into the neutral, or return leg, of a control scheme.
Suffices to know, leave these types of safety devices alone, or if replacing one, replace with the same thing.
It was engineered into the circuit for YOUR safety.

In this case, so the smoker can't overheat and catch fire. ;)

Schematic:
http://fixya.com/fullimage.html?src...-30-electric-rcyzpv0a2bop1hhjrgsiakbn-2-1.jpg


----------



## Nutshell (Jul 19, 2018)

I was wondering if I could safely smoke @ 325.  Only for chickens and turkey.


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 19, 2018)

Nutshell said:


> I was wondering if I could safely smoke @ 325.  Only for chickens and turkey.



My advice would be to work within the design of your smoker.
Some are designed to run the higher temperatures. I think the Smokin-It is one....
I smoked my chicken (MES), then finished in my Air Fryer for crispy deliriousness.


----------

